# boracay.. expensive



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello there, has anyone got any opinions or experience on boracay investment properties? With a brief visit and a look on the internet about investing in a small lot there. Is it the next beverly hills of the world? Please sell me some benefits. :juggle:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

888dino said:


> Hello there, has anyone got any opinions or experience on boracay investment properties? With a brief visit and a look on the internet about investing in a small lot there. Is it the next beverly hills of the world? Please sell me some benefits. :juggle:


Over the years there has been various problems with property on Boracay. Without full and clear title I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. And if you are shown a title check it fully as it could be a fake.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks gary, yes ii heard a rumor with that. Im just looking at rentals being 1000php sqm. Outside of that I can see its a very busy island just without basic infastructures to justify multi million dollar commercial and residential lots. interesting and beautiful but very busy place. only comparing to some private islands throughout malaysia and major capial citiesl it seems to be the most expensive realestate ive ever encounted. I just thought maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

It is a HUGE tourist destination. With or without infrastructure. So they are charging too much for investment properties. I would nt mind living there one day - but I would have to find an affordable house. ....luckily I can live like a native.... well a native with high speed internet ha ha


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hahaha. Yup ilki it... 40, 000php per month for the fastest internet in a 10, 000php unit. Love it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Back in 2011, We even looked at some land for sell there up on hill above the main tourist area short walk from beach, for building a house, but it was same story of barking dogs and trikes noise, etc, etc right next door it seemed. Guess I'll just visit when I want and live back up on the "mainland" such as it is.


----------

